# Part 2 Junkyard



## jayz606 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's part 2:


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've got to learn how to do that rust look!!

Nice work


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

like the tool box in back of the p/u. all of it is cool


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Drool. You have too much time on your hands.  


:thumbsup: rr


----------



## budsvtec (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the night pic with the truck and the other car and the street light above them
Excellent work


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*WHY DO YOU BEAT UP SO MANY MOPARS?!!!*  



Seriously though it looks awesome -- love the rust-through in the rear fenders. Looks like my parents' old Mopars when I was a kid.


----------



## jayz606 (Oct 2, 2007)

Doba,

LMAO. I'm actually a Bowtie kid but that's got nothing to do with it. I prefer working with Hwy 61 models as a starting point as they have features that most 1:18's don't have. The more detailed the car you start with, the better results you can get. The flipside to that is that Hwy 61 makes alot of Mopar so it's reflected in my scrapyard. Don't sweat it though, Chevy and Ford take their fair share of grief from me too. With Hwy 61 releasing the 57 BelAir in January and their 66 GTO later in the year, I'll be adding more Chevys for sure. Yatming is releasing a 62 Starfire that I'm really pumped about as well. It's shaping up to be an interesting year out in the "Back Forty" lol.

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I've got new stuff in the works - stuff I haven't done yet/new ideas. When I get some stuff finished I'll be getting pics up. Thanks again for the interest!

Jay


----------



## Wheelznut (Nov 11, 2007)

That's an awesome rust look.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*midnight shopper*

Looks super cool.. Typical Mopar.. Rust in peace..LOL
Looks like you have a midnight shopper for parts in the yard thou..:thumbsup:
Is the Rust done with Rust-ez or Baby Powder?? I could almost hear it rustin..


----------



## anmracing (Jan 18, 2005)

Those are some amazing pix!!!!


----------



## Plastic Head (Jan 28, 2008)

These look great! 
The photography and weathering.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still kills me looking at these pix. Great dios, details and ideas!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## dcbm (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome realism
you do great work,lots of time involved in those


----------

